# 922 Noise



## ctreptow (May 28, 2005)

Hi All

I joined the 922 club this past week and have been experiecing all the problems of the other new installs, no weather, tv everywhere and the likes. The one thing I noticed that I haven't seen mentioned is the noise. My 722 was silent but the 922 fans are loud. I can even hear them when the TV is on. Is this normal?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I never notice mine. It's 15 feet away and in an entertainment center behind doors with fabric panels. Plus a pair of coolerguys fans that I never hear either. I did hear the 622 fan.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

My 922 will be very quiet until is warms up. Once the temp rises enough the fans kick in and is way too loud. Its fine if I am watching a movie and have the audio cranked up but when watching a program with the volume level low the fan noise is excessive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The only time I hear the fans on my receivers (any of them) is if I'm sitting/standing right at the unit to reset it for some reason OR if it is quiet at night and I'm awake when the nightly update happens.

You might want to check and see if the unit is getting proper airflow for cooling... as excessive loudness might be an indicator that it is running the fans full-out to try and cool things down.


----------



## ctreptow (May 28, 2005)

It must be the fans. The unit sits on top of a open glass stand all alone with good airflow. I notice that the air coming out of the left side is hot so it sounds like it must be the normal state. 

I know when my PC fans kick into high speed and the fans here are not as load as that just louder then my 622 or 722 ever was.


----------

